# kyokushin vs drunken boxing



## Slihn (Feb 2, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=fqqSmf8qATc&mode=related&search=


----------



## Drag'n (Feb 3, 2007)

That was pretty sad. The kyokushin guys were going real easy on the KF guys too.
There are alot of really bad chinese MA schools in Tokyo. Like the one in the video. 
Real dreamers who watched too many movies and thought it would work like that for real. I know cause I've trained with a few of them. They really give CMA a bad image.

I'd rather see some good chinese practitioners up against kyokushin fighters under MMA rules.


----------



## searcher (Feb 3, 2007)

I would like to know the intent of the sparring sessions.   If all it was to be was sparring then I would say the Kyokushin guys got a little out of hand, but if it was to settle a grudge then the KF guys needed to go a bit harder then they were.   Before I draw any conclusions on what I saw I would like more info.


----------



## Rook (Feb 3, 2007)

searcher said:


> I would like to know the intent of the sparring sessions. If all it was to be was sparring then I would say the Kyokushin guys got a little out of hand, but if it was to settle a grudge then the KF guys needed to go a bit harder then they were. Before I draw any conclusions on what I saw I would like more info.


 
THe story I have heard behind this match is that the kung fu guys challenged a number the kyokushin guys to a fight at a martial arts demo, and after some negociation, they ended up sending some people to a challenge match at the kyokushin school instead.  This is the first and only match that ended up happening.  I'm not sure if it is true or not, just the story I have heard.


----------



## Slihn (Feb 4, 2007)

I dont know the story but I know that those Kyokushin fighter whooped some a##!


----------



## searcher (Feb 4, 2007)

Slihn said:


> I dont know the story but I know that those Kyokushin fighter whooped some


 
I would not disagree that the KK guys put it to the KF guys, but I am wondering whether or not they had a good understanding of what the "fights" were supposed to prove.   I mean if the KF guys chalenged the KK guys then I would say that they got it put to them, but did they all understand that it was a more full-contact style fight?   I guess without talking to the guys involved we may neevr know.   Fun video either way.   If I were one of the KF guys I would have surely wanted to go a little bit harder, especially after the first guy gets knocked around.


----------



## Grenadier (Feb 5, 2007)

From what I've seen in the vid, the first two Kyokushin fighters definitely got the better of the encounters.  The third fight was less eventful on both sides.  

However, I do wonder, if everything really were shown.  Also, it looked as if both sides were really engaging in more of a friendly game of tag.  

On a final note, the second visiting fighter had terrible defense...


----------



## Martin h (Mar 13, 2007)

I dont know who the kungfu guys where or why they accepted the fights.
The fight was to be shown on a japanese tv show. The tv crew asked the kyokushin fighters to go easy and not KO anyone as it was a family show and they didnt want any violence.  The fighters complied, but their instructor was furious afterwards and said that they should have knocked those jokers out immediately and not just sparred gently with them, since that made kyokushin look weak.


----------

